# Fehler beim Laden über TCP/IP



## Volkmer (9 November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit dem Laden (Download) von Daten (Hardwarekonfiguration, Programmen) in die CPU über TCP/IP.

Ich verwende folgende Hardware: CPU 315F-2PN/DP, 16E/16A-Karte, AI4,AO2-Karte!
Als Programmierschnittstelle habe ich die Netzwerkkarte eingestellt (TCP/IP -> Realtek RTL8169/8110).

Mit dem Menüpunkt "Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen" ethalte ich eine Online-Verbindung und auch unter "Ethernet-Teilnehmer erreichen" habe ich Zugriff auf die CPU, so dass ich den Namen und die IP-Adresse vergleichen kann. 

Möchte ich allerdings Programme oder die Hardwarekonfiguration herunterladen bricht die Verbindung ab!:sad: 

Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung:
*S7OTBXSX.EXE-Fehler in der Anwendung*
und der Download/Upload bricht ab!

Unter der Windows *Computerverwaltung *erscheint folgende Ereignisanzeige: 
Ereignistyp:    Fehler
Ereignisquelle:    s7ontcp.dll
Ereigniskategorie:    Keine
Ereigniskennung:    0
Datum:        09.11.2010
Zeit:        22:01:21
Benutzer:        Nicht zutreffend
Computer:    CORE-2-DUO
Beschreibung:
Die Beschreibung der Ereigniskennung ( 0 ) in ( s7ontcp.dll ) wurde nicht gefunden. Der lokale Computer verfügt nicht über die zum Anzeigen der Meldungen von einem Remotecomputer erforderlichen Registrierungsinformationen oder DLL-Meldungsdateien. Möglicherweise müssen Sie das Flag /AUXSOURCE= zum Ermitteln der Beschreibung verwenden. Weitere Informationen stehen in Hilfe und Support. Ereignisinformationen: S7onTCP.dll: Error, first process must be s7oiehsx(64).exe and not c:\windows\system32\s7otbxsx.exe.


Als nächstes testete ich die Schnittstelle unter E*xtra->PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen* mit dem Button *Diagnose*. Beim Testen des SR-Protokolls erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:
*Fehler *beim Test der Schnittstelle:
Simatic Net Diagnose TCP/IP
zugeordnete Zugangspunkte:
->S7ONLINE
Fehler bei Aufruf von SRMD_Set(..) !
Fehler: Kein Handle auf Schnittstelle vorhanden.

Die Computerverwaltung unter Windows protokollierte den selben Fehler wie oben.


Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die gesamten Software-Pakete:
 * S7 Distributed   Safety Programming    V5.4   + SP5 
 * SIMATIC WinCC flexible Runtime    2008 SP2 Upd2       
 * Siemens Automation License Manager    V5.0       
 * S7-PLCSIM Professional    V5.4 + SP3       SIMATIC 
 * ProSave    V7.4 incl. SP6       S7 F ConfigurationPack    V5.5 + SP6       
 * S7-GRAPH Professional 2006 SR6    V5.3 + SP6       
 * S7-PCT Professional    V2.0       
 * S7-SCL Professional 2006 SR6    V5.3 + SP5       
 * STARTER    V4.1.3.0       STEP 7 Professional    V5.4 + SP5 + HF1       
 * SIMATIC WinCC flexible    2008 SP2 Upd2   
 * Step7 Professional V54+SP5+HF1
von Siemens neu installiert. Das hat für ca. 2 Stunden geholfen. Dann trat der Fehler wieder auf!!

Mit anderen Adaptern, Seriell<->MPI, Seriell<->Profibus, TCP/IP<->MPI klappt die Kommunikation tadellos!

Vielleicht hat einer von euch noch eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Im Voraus recht herzlichen Dank!!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
V.Jähn


----------



## argv_user (10 November 2010)

Also ich kann Dir vielleicht nicht wirklich helfen. Aber das mit dem fehlenden Handle 
klingt verdächtig nach der Art "Datei öffnen" aber nicht wieder Schließen. 
Irgendwann sind da mal alle verfügbaren Handles vergeben. 
Aber wer da jetzt der Schuldige ist, kann ich nicht sagen; vielleicht irgendein "Dienst" im Hintergrund.


----------



## - chris - (6 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

@Volkmer hast du das Problem lösen können?

Ich habe momentan das selbe Problem:

PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen->TCP/IP->Diagnose->Testen

zugeordnete Zugangspunkte:
->S7ONLINE
Fehler bei Aufruf von SRMD_Set(..) !
Fehler: Kein Handle auf Schnittstelle vorhanden.
DLL Version: 8.1.2003.4124

---------------------------------------

Erreichbare Teilnehmer -> OK

---------------------------------------

Baustein -> Status

Online: Der ausgewählte Kommunikationstreiber kann
nicht geladen werden, die Datei wurde nicht gefunden.

---------------------------------------

In der Ereignisanzeige erhalte ich auch die Fehlermeldung
mit der s7ontcp.dll.

---------------------------------------

Mit anderen Adaptern klappt die Kommunikation.

---------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christoph


----------



## ChristophD (6 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

schaut mal ob im Taskmanager der Dienst s7oiehsx.exe läuft.
Eventuelle in der Systemsteuerung bei Dienste den folgenden Dienst
starten/neustarten:
  "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service"

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## - chris - (6 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Wunderbar, das war es.

Nur merkwürdiger weise, hat es bis jetzt immer ohne diesen
Dienst funktioniert, den hab ich selber beendet (wegen Port 102), 
hierfür z.B.:
http://www.sps-forum.eu/showthread.php?t=25102&highlight=nettoplcsim

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christoph


----------



## kliebisch.m (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem 
*Fehler beim Laden über TCP/IP.*

Ich habe schon den Beitrag von ChristophD gelesen und
s7oiehsx.exe läuft nicht und in den Diensten "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service"
ist ncht vorhanden. 

S7 v5.5 habe ich auch schon neu draufgespielt, ohne Erfolg.

Auch die Ereignisquelle: s7ontcp.dll, wie von Volkmer beschrieben erscheint bei mir, nur eine Onlineansicht.

Ich hoffe, es weiss einer Rat zum Problem.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Volkmer (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kliebisch.m!!

Bei mir hat es eigentlich an der Software SPS-VISU von MHJ gelegen.
In der Version 4.5 benutzte die Software den PORT102. Deshalb wurde der Dienst SIMATIC IEPG Help Service abgeschaltet.

Vielleicht solltest Du noch einmal in den Windows Diensten nachsehen:
Arbeitsplatz (rechte Maustaste) =>Kontextmenu =>Verwalten
=>Dienste und Anwendungen => Dienste

Normalerweise sollte der Dienst dort eingetragen und gestartet sein!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Volkmer


----------



## kliebisch.m (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo Volkmer,

danke deiner Antwort, aber ich habe nachgeschaut, der Dienst 
SIMATIC IEPG Help Service 
ist bei mir gar nicht vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## kliebisch.m (15 Juni 2011)

*Ich habe einen Teilerfolg*



kliebisch.m schrieb:


> Hallo Volkmer,
> 
> danke deiner Antwort, aber ich habe nachgeschaut, der Dienst
> SIMATIC IEPG Help Service
> ...


 

Ich habe gerade ein wenig probiert, und die Datei

S7OIEHSX.exe unter Programme->Gemeinsame Dateien->....

einfach ausgeführt.

Jetzt ist der Dienst gestartet, und mein Zugriff per TCP/IP hat funktioniert.

Jetzt frag ich mich, wie dieser Dienst von meinem PC verschwinden konnte?

Vielleicht weiss jemand, wie ich diesen Dienst wieder auf meinen PC bekomme? Ich frag auch mal Siemens, wie ich dieses wieder hinbekomme. Wenn ich weiss wie, will ich dies gerne hier posten. Solange starte ich die S7OIEHSX.exe einfach per Hand, oder setze hier eine Autostart. 

Ich kann erst einmal wieder Zugreifen.

Danke für Tipps und Antworten.


----------



## kliebisch.m (15 Juni 2011)

kliebisch.m schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein wenig probiert, und die Datei
> 
> S7OIEHSX.exe unter Programme->Gemeinsame Dateien->....
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mit Siemens telefoniert.
Siemens: man müsste sämtliche Siemens Software deinstallieren unter der Anleitung:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23323298

Ich habe die einfachere Lösung (aus Zeitgründen):
mit dem Programm: 
http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

die Datei: S7OIEHSX.exe mit Starten in die Registry eintragen.

Jetzt wird der Dienst manuell gestartet und der Zugriff auf TCP/IP funktioniert.


----------



## schoeneberg (3 August 2011)

*SIMATIC IEPG Help Service startet nicht*

Der Dienst bricht mit der Fehlernummer 1053 seinen Start ab, der RPC Dienst ist auch richtig gestartet. 

Siehe Screen!

Step 7 V 5.5 SP 1

Mehrfache Neuinstallation hat mch auch nicht weiter gebracht :-(


----------



## kliebisch.m (8 August 2011)

Hast du mal die komplette Software unter der Anleitung:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23323298

deinstalliert, da, wenn man nur Simatic deinstalliert normal unter Windows, nicht alles deinstalliert wird.

Auch manche Virenscanner setzen dazugeörige Dateien möglicherweise in Quarantaine oder Löschen irgendwelche .dll Dateien. Dies einmal im Virenscanner in der Log Datei überprüfen.

Gruß


----------



## erzteufele (9 August 2012)

schonmal aufgefallen das in dem ordner verschiedene dateien sind mit x64 oder 64x am ende  vielleicht hat sich da einer vertippt :-D
richte gerade mein neues pg ein und habe gerade genau den fehler...
habe step7 v5.5 sp2 / winccflex 2008 sp3 / step7 microwin sp9 installiert ...

probiere mal alle dateien zu doppeln... vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran xD


----------



## mackieman (10 Dezember 2013)

Hallo! 

Auch wenn es schon ein wenig her ist, habe ich jetzt auch zwei Wochen mit dem Problem gekämpft. 
Vielleicht nutzt es irgendwem noch!  
Bei mir war der Dienst auch nicht gestartet und ließ sich auch nicht starten.

Jetzt habe ich einfach die Installation von Step7 5.5 2010 SP3 noch einmal gestartet und "Reparieren" gewählt.
Nach harten 30 Minuten des Wartens hat alles wieder funktioniert.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Accused (21 Februar 2014)

Hatte heute genau das Problem, dass hier beschrieben wird. Bei mir konnte der Dienst "s7oiehsx64.exe" gar nicht mehr gestartet werden. Im Taskmanager war der Dinst als "Beendet" gemeldet.

Hab das hier gemacht, da es für mich die einfachste Lösung war:



mackieman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einfach die Installation von Step7 5.5 2010 SP3 noch einmal gestartet und "Reparieren" gewählt.
> Nach harten 30 Minuten des Wartens hat alles wieder funktioniert.
> ...



Bei mir hat es auch zum Erfolg geführt.


----------

